# Happy Friday The 13th !!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Happy Friday The 13th everybody !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah!!! Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Avoid black cats, ladders and campsites. Do not engage in drug use or pre-marital shenanigans either just to be safe. :voorhees:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Avoid black cats, ladders and campsites. Do not engage in drug use or pre-marital shenanigans either just to be safe. :voorhees:


LOL - Good tips Z.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hope we all survive.....:voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:voorhees: have a great day :voorhees:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Yay! I'm bustin' my behind this morning on about 10 hours sleep total since Monday working to get ready for my annual Autumn party tonight. Just checkin' in real quick...have a good and safe Friday the 13th, everyone! I'm hoping that my two black cats will act as a cancel-out factor for any bad mojo out there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope you have fun tonight. After all that hard work - you better enjoy yourself too grapegrl!!!!!! Happy Friday 13th to all and may only good things happen on this day!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Friday the 13th ya'll! And yes, I will continue my Jason Fest today that i started a few days ago. :voorhees:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Avoid black cats, ladders and campsites. Do not engage in drug use or pre-marital shenanigans either just to be safe. :voorhees:


dammit!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Today at work we are having "trike Races" and a pot luck. Check out the Port Dover Website, bikers from alllllll over come to Port Dover (about 15 mins from me) for a party tonight, rain or shine, snow or hail. In Port Dover, they are known for their hot dogs and all the fixins. So we are having a Pot Luck, where our committee is supplying the dogs, fixins, pop and the pot luck is munchies and salads. 

Its gonna be a hoot!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm doing a wedding tonight. I asked the bride if she knew what date it was, and she just beared an evil grin and said, "yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh".

That's the start of a strong marriage. Gettting married on Friday the 13th.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:voorhees: I am off to Screamfest! Big Friday the 13th q&a session tonight, and then tomorrow, Brian from Ghost Hunters does a q&a.:voorhees:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

boy today was the day from hell ! -----i had fun- he he
a wedding thats cool i got married on friday the 13th


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What's even better is that it's close to Halloween!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> Today at work we are having "trike Races" and a pot luck. Check out the Port Dover Website, bikers from alllllll over come to Port Dover (about 15 mins from me) for a party tonight, rain or shine, snow or hail. In Port Dover, they are known for their hot dogs and all the fixins. So we are having a Pot Luck, where our committee is supplying the dogs, fixins, pop and the pot luck is munchies and salads.
> 
> Its gonna be a hoot!


Wow that sounds like fun. I hope you have a great time and report back LOL.

I had no real plans for today....dinner with family at a restaurant that serves an amazing chocolate souffle.....that was fun. And I picked up 4 lottery tickets on the theory that since I was born on Friday the 13th it's very lucky for me. I never buy lottery tickets but if I win I'm off to Trish's Halloween party 2007 and I'm bringing HauntForum with me haha.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy F/13th!
Hope you all had the time to do some haunting...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Avoid black cats


I can't, she lives here....................


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

What do u know it was my b-day too!


----------

